# Stronghold und Stronghold Crusader HD Update Released



## Dwayne1988 (3. November 2012)

Seit dem 1 November gibt es auf der Offiziellen Seite von Firefly einen HD Patch, der dafür sorgt das alle Aktuellen Auflösungen bis 1920x1080p in den Grafikoptionen vorhanden sind. Das Update gibt es für Stronghold und Stronghold Crusader sowie Stronghold Crusader Extreme. Das Update ist im übrigen nicht mit der Steam version Kompatibel.
Ein optischer vergleich zwischen 1920x1080 und 1024x768 siehe Anhang.

Mirrors:
Stronghold HD Patch:
Gamershell
Gamefront
Atomicgamer

Stronghold Crusader HD Patch
Gamershell
Gamefront
Atomicgamer

Stronghold Crusader ExtremeHD Patch
Gamershell
Gamefront
Atomicgamer

Quelle


----------



## epitr (3. November 2012)

Gleich mal Stronghold Crusader auspacken und eine Runde zocken 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## nulchking (3. November 2012)

Geil <3 
Endlich kann ich das Game auch auf meinem 24" spielen ^^


----------



## Timsu (3. November 2012)

Für ein 10 Jahre altes Spiel einen Patch zu bringen ist echt


----------



## Blizzard0815 (4. November 2012)

Saustark vom Entwickler, weil Stronghold ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel und ein Bringer 
auf LANs. Jetzt dürfte es mit zeitgemäßer Auflösung noch mehr Spass machen.


----------



## Coldhardt (4. November 2012)

Ist ja geil!!!! Muss ich morgen gleich mal runterladen.


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2012)

Ich kann das Update nicht installieren...

Liegt wohl daran das ich das Spiel nicht  auf klassischem Weg installiert sondern den Installationsordner von meinem alten PC rübergschoben habe; jetzt muss ich wohl die verstaubte CD suchen...


----------



## SchnickNick (7. November 2012)

Eine super Sache


----------



## Techki (7. November 2012)

Super das Trotz "Alters" dieses Spieles noch jemand dran Arbeitet .


----------



## Schkaff (7. November 2012)

jo find ich auch. hab meine cd auch irgendwo verloren. naja bei steam gibbets ja für 10€ ne collectors edition. wäre vermutlich ein gutes angebot. suche aber noch extern nach nem händler der keys vertreibt. wenn jemand was kennt, nur her damit^^

nebenbei, warum hat die redaktion nicht auf diesen thread verlinkt und es als eigene news herausgegeben? wette die hätten das ohne den link erst viel später gemerkt


----------



## Dwayne1988 (8. November 2012)

In der Spielepyramide gibt es eine Stronghold Collection die alle teile außer den dritten teil beinhaltete für 10€
Die Läden findest ja quasi um der ecke dafür. Zumal der Patch nicht Steam Kompatibel ist.

Ob Steam in zukunft aber den Patch auch ausliefert wird wohl abwarten nötig sein.

Auch hier zu finden ^^
http://www.amazon.de/Take2-Strongho...PXE6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352357306&sr=8-1

Den gedanken mit den Link hatte ind nächsten Morgen auch.


----------



## Schkaff (8. November 2012)

ah okay! danke dir, wäre ja dann fast ins fettnäpfchen getreten


----------



## Mr.Korky (13. November 2012)

bei mir flackert mit dem patsh das so ******** unten im baumenü beim zocken kennt das einer ? 

ansonsten top


----------



## Niza (17. November 2012)

Echt cool .

Danke für die News

Das an so einen Spiel was einfach top ist noch gearbeitet wird und ein Patch rauskommt.

Jetzt kann man das mal endlich auf nen Breitbild zocken 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Schkaff (17. November 2012)

habs mir auch eben nur wegen dem patch für nen 10er wieder geholt und muss sagen es ist bombastisch da kommen alte errinerrungen hoch


----------



## Dwayne1988 (18. November 2012)

Habe es mir auch damals vor gut nen Jahr die Collection geholt obwohl Stronghold 1 + Crusader und  Stronghold 2 bereits hatte aber bei dem Preis alles auf einer Disk was wiederum platz spart war schon Kaufgrund. Zumal Stronghold wirklich eines der wenigen Spiele ist die so 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr wieder Installiere und Spiele. Da es einfach eine Atmosphäre besitzt über die viele Spiele heutzutage nicht mehr verfügen, zumal der Multiplayer für mich persönlich keine rolle gespielt hatte. Zumindest ist es letztendes noch eine ecke besser dank des Patches sieht es schonmal bedeutend besser aus bei gleich bleibenden Grafiken. Ich bin schon gespannt auf Stronghold Crusader 2, doch wenn es auf der selben Engine wie Stronghold 3 Basiert kann man verzichten, da dem ganzen die Atmosphäre fehlt und es noch immer Engine fehler hat die für lag sorgen.
Zumindest kan man noch hoffen das Stronghold 4 und Stronghold Crusader 3 nicht den Makel haben wird ein total verbuggtes Game zu sein, wo die Fehler schon in der Engine sitzen.
Sowie es nicht wieder aussieht als sei es vor gut 6 Jahren in der entwicklung auf eis gelegt worden und wieder ausgegraben.


----------



## Nazzy (22. Dezember 2012)

in steam gibt es bis heute nichtmal den HD Patch,traurig


----------



## Sraw (25. Dezember 2012)

Richtig gutes Spiel lange nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis! Heute erst entdeckt, und gleich mal installiert - wahnsinn. Finde ich phänomenal, dass die Jungs so uralte Spiele noch warten, und für heutige Auflösungen anpassen. Alleine dafür ist Stronghold Crusader 2 schon gekauft. Sowas muss unterstützt werden.  Man stelle sich das mal bei Call of Duty vor..


----------



## LilaLion (24. Januar 2014)

Uiii einmal im Forum von meine Konfithread aus "fremdgehen" und das hier lesen. Hammer das die das machen, dabei hattte ich heute erst RCT3 wieder für mich entdeckt. Patch here i come


----------

